# Fragen praktischer Teil NRW



## MrCarp187

Moin Zusammen,

hätte da noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil der Fischereiprüfung in NRW, hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen #h

Bei uns in Krefeld müssen die Ruten komplett zusammengebaut werden daher folgende Fragen:

1. Fliegenrute: Muss ich in der Prüfung die Hauptschnur mit dem Fliegenvorfach durch einen Knoten anbinden? Wenn ja, welchen Knoten wählt ihr da?

2. Alrute: Wirbel passend zur Hauptschnur? Welche Größe wähle ich da? Bezogen auf die Schnurstärke oder Tragkraft?

3. Sind die rollen bereits bespult? Dumme Frage, aber ich stelle Sie trotzdem :g

4. Muss ich das Ködergewicht mit einrechnen bei der Bebleiung mit Schrotblei? Bsp. 3g Pose, dann 3g Blei oder weniger?

5. Sind die Schrotbleie in der Prüfung in Gramm angegeben? Hatte des öfteren Schrottbleipäckchen ohne Beschriftung im Angelladen gesehen, oder eben die englische Angabe AA etc.

6. Kommen keine Bleie aufs Vorfach bei A1 und A3? Also alle Schrotbleie vor den Wirbel? Und generell sind Bebleiungen auf dem Vorfach erlaubt?

7. Feederute: welche Montage wird verlangt? Mit Anti tangle boom? Falls nein, reicht es mit der Schnur durch die Öse des Futterkorbes zu gehen? Wird ein Stopper benötigt damit der Korb nicht zu weit nach oben rutscht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Da ich nächste Woche Prüfung habe, versuche ich mal etwas zu beantworten.

1 ja musst du, habe aber den Namen des Knotens vergessen #q

2 mittlerer Wirbel wird da nur angegeben, bist also recht frei und laut Info kümmert es die Prüfer nicht, Hauptsache du nimmst nichts schwächeres.

3 jop

4/5/6 wir in Mülheim müssen das Schrotblei nur in der Packung hinlegen

7 ich sag mal nein, da ich davon nichts im Kurs gehört habe. Kein stopper und am Korb ist nen zusätzlicher Wirbel durch dessen Öse du die Schnur ziehst.


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Danke für dein Feeback!

Nochwas bzgl. der Fliegenrute: Wird noch eine Schlagnur benötigt? zwischen vorfach und Hauptschnur? Hatte das mal irgendwo gelesen..

Welche Wirbelgröße würdest du nehmen bei der Alrute?

Wie erkenne ich die Tragkraft/Dicke der Hauptschnur, wenn diese bereits bespult sind? 

Und dir viel Erfolg für deine Prüfung!!


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Moin,

hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand. Benötige dringend die Infos, habe schon das halbe Netz durchsucht 

Welche Wirbelgröße bei der Barschrute?
Für die Hechtrute generell den 6er Wirbel?

Im allgemeinen sollte der Wirbel doch einfach eine höhere Tragkraft besitzen als das Vorfach, oder? Also Barschvorfach ist mit TK von 5kg angegeben, dann würde doch theoretisch ein Wirbel ab 6kg TK genügen, oder?


----------



## Kelsen

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

So wars in Euskirchen im März:

1. In die Hauptschnur der Fliegenrute kommt ein einfacher Knoten. Auf diesen Knoten machst du das Vorfach mit einer Schlaufe fest.

2. Bei Aal haben wir den "großen" Wirbel genommen (wir hatten klein, mittel und groß, spezifischer wars nicht).

3. Die Rollen waren bespult.

4. Die Tragkraft bezieht sich auf Blei PLUS Pose. Wir mussten aber eine Bebleiung nur ANDEUTEN, wie viel Blei dran kam, war völlig egal.

5. Da stand einfach eine Dose mit einem Bleisortiment. Glaube die war beschriftet, aber es kam ja nicht drauf an.

6. Blei immer auf Hauptschnur.

7. Anti-Tangle Boom gabs nicht (die Ausrüstung wurde erstmals 1998 angeschafft, wird seitdem für Prüfungen benutzt. Das ist wohl in ganz NRW so.). Wir haben einen Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur gezogen (also Schnur durch Öse, aber kein Knoten, sodass der Wirbel über die Schnur wandern kann). Stopper wurde glaube ich benutzt.

Bei Barsch "mittlerer" Wirbel, bei Hecht "großer" Wirbel.


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Ich bin gerade erstaunt, was ihr alles in eurer Prüfung machen müsst!

Ich habe meinen Angelschein vor 20 Jahren in Hamburg gemacht. Das einzig praktische was da gemacht wurde war das Casting mit einer Spinnrute mit unterschiedlichen Wurftechniken auf unterschiedliche Entfernungen...

Edit: Bei der Fliegenrute hast du keine Schlagschnur. Diese nutzt du eig. nur in der Brandung.
Fliegenvorfächer sind meist fertige, knotenlosverjüngte Vorfächer mit einer Länge von ca 2m. Das dicke Ende kommt an deine Fliegenschnur, an das dünne dann die Fliege.
Wie du das Vorfach mit deiner Fliegenschnur verbindest ist deine Sache. Ich bevorzuge das "Schlaufe-in-Schlaufe" Prinzip. Aber wenn dir ein spezieller Knoten gezeigt wurde, solltest den dann auch in der Prüfung verwenden.


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Editiert Danke AllroundAlex

--

Außerdem noch eine Frage zur A10 Brandungsrute:	

Vorfach: Brandungsvorfach mit Schlagschnur

Könnte mir die Montage jemand genauer erklären? Ist an dem Vorfach bereits eine Schlagschnur montiert, oder muss ich selber eine Schlagschnur vorschalten zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur?

--

Werden Perlen benötigt bei der A1 u. A3? Ansich kann ja nicht viel passieren wenn die leichte Pose auf den Knoten schlägt, oder?

--


Fallen jemanden sonst noch irgendwelche Stolpersteine ein?


Danke!:m|wavey:


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Schau mal hier zum Thema Brandungsvorfach; sollte viele Fragen von dir klären:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...3MAhWKXRQKHSWPCn0QMwgrKAcwBw&bih=696&biw=1366

Perlen zwischen Pose und Stoppergummi sind Geschmackssache. Leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, was bei dir dazu unterrichtet wurde...


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Danke Alex. Die Zeichnung kenne ich, aber trotzdem danke  Also ist generell eine Schlagschnur zu benutzen bei der Brandungsrute?

Ich lerne, wie oft im Forum verlinkt, mit dieser Seite: 

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/a10-brandungsrute

Wenn du auf den Link klickst, ist auf dem Foto keine Schlagschnur zu sehen, daher bin ich etwas unschlüssig ob in der Prüfung eine Schlagschnur verwendet werden muss.

Noch eine Sache zu den Wirbeln: Wähle ich den Wirbel immer so, dass die Tragkraft höher ist als das des Vorfachs und der Hauptschnur? 
In den Unterlagen steht ja meistens "Wirbel passend zur Hauptschnur"


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Zum Thema Prüfung müsste sich mal jemand aus NRW dazu äußern. 

Generell verwendest du eine Schlagschnur (50er/60er Mono) und dann eine dünne (12er-20er) geflochtene Hauptschnur. Aber bei den Durchmessern werden auch wieder die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Aber so hast du mal einen groben Anhaltspunkt. Die Schlagschnur ist meist auch nur 15-25m lang um die entstehenden Kräfte beim Wurf etwas abzufedern und sie ist abriebsfester gegen Muscheln und Co als eine geflochtene Schnur.

"Wirbel passend zur Hauptschnur" -Vorfach hat die geringste Tragkraft mit zB 4kg, deine Hauptschnur hat dann 5kg und der Wirbel dann auch 5kg. Vielleicht auch etwas mehr, er sollte bloß nicht schwächer sein als die Hauptschnur!


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Bei uns (meine Prüfung ist gleich xD) ist die Schlagschnur separat und muss an die hauptschnur. das vorfach samt Haken ist verpackt und wird nur neben gelegt.


----------



## latino2000

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Viel Erfolg, mache meine Prüfung auch gleich in MH/Ruhr! #6




putschii schrieb:


> Bei uns (meine Prüfung ist gleich xD) ist die Schlagschnur separat und muss an die hauptschnur. das vorfach samt Haken ist verpackt und wird nur neben gelegt.


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Dann sehen wir uns  kann man Geld und Passbild mitbringen und direkt den Schein bekommen oder müssen wir bis Donnerstag warten?


----------



## latino2000

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

So, bestanden. :vik:

Ich hoffe Du auch!

Deine Frage hat sich denke ich mal von selbst geklärt.
(Gibt es erst ab Donnerstag)

Zur Prüfung in MH/Ruhr:

Theorie und Fische raten reine Lernsache.

Ruten mussten (quasi zur Hälfte) zusammengebaut werden.

Prüfer waren super nett und sehr hilfsbereit.

Ich habe es mit intensivem Lernen per APP und Google ohne Lehrgang hinbekommen...




putschii schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns  kann man Geld und Passbild mitbringen und direkt den Schein bekommen oder müssen wir bis Donnerstag warten?


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Gratuliere euch allen! Könnt ihr die Prüfung beschreiben, also den Rutenzusammenbau? Welche Ruten hattet ihr?


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Glückwunsch! Ich auch =) Hatte die Hechtrute. Als ich die Schnur durch die Ringe hatte und nen Knoten gebunden habe, hat er geguckt, ob der ok war und ich durfte abbauen. Jetzt gehts an die Vereinssuche und dann schnell ans Wasser =)


----------



## latino2000

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

An einen Verein hatte ich auch bereits gedacht.

Können uns ja gerne hier auf dem Laufendem halten bei der Vereinssuche!

Hast Du schon einen im Auge?


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Die Angelfreunde Mülheim und Angelverein Mülheim Oberhausen und Umgegend. Und du?


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Hallo latino2000, kannst du mir sagen, wie du dich auf den praktischen Teil mit der Rutenzusammenstellung vorbereitet hast? Das ist aktuell noch das einzige was mir etwas Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Bin am 31. Mai in Siegburg dran
Gruß,
Mischa


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

m1scha mir geht es genauso. Lerne mit der Seite vom asv niebourg, aber dort ist auch nicht alles genau beschrieben, eher grob. Perlen für Knotenschutz sind da z.b gar nicht zu finden beim Rutenbau. Hoffe jemand kann mal schnell hier alle 10 Ruten genau beschreiben


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Hi MrCarp187,
nach dem was ich so gelesen habe werde da keine Perlen vorhanden sein. Ich habe einfach etwas Probleme mir das einzuprägen, weil halt die Praxis fehlt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die hier geforderten Musterlösungen wohl teilweise von der üblichen Praxis abweichen.
Ich habe das hier gefunden, wo u.a. der Bewertungsbogen zu finden ist:
http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/download.php
Demnach sind wohl Knoten, was teilweise gefordert wird nicht prüfungsrelevant. Ich habe alle Infos, die ich finden konnte mal in einer Tabelle zusammen getragen. Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass das alles so richtig ist. Für den Fall dass dir das hilft hänge ich die dir mal an. Vor allem mit den richtigen Lösungen bzgl. Hakenlösen bin ich aber sehr unsicher.

Falls du Fehler findest bin ich für eine Info dankbar.
xls kann ich nicht anhängen falls du das haben möchtest, meld dich einfach dann bekommst du das per mail
Gruß,
Mischa

eben noch ein Fehler gefunden, diese Schlangenringe als Merkmal hatte ich bei der Spinnrute, gehören wohl aber eher zu der Fliegenrute. Ist doch richtig, oder?


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp, wie man die Ruten von A4 von A5 unterscheiden kann? 

A4
Beringte Rute, Wurfgew. 40-80 g
Länge 2,00-2,70 m

A5
Spinnrute, Wurfgew. 40-80 g
Länge 2,40-3,00 m

Gruß,
Mischa


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Die Anforderungen scheinen echt verschieden zu sein. Bei uns hatten wir ganz klare Vorgaben was gebraucht wird. Kein von bis bei Länge oder Gewicht etc. Finde es also recht schwer dir Tipps zu geben.


----------



## latino2000

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Hallo,
ich habe mich auch über die Seite des ASV vorbereitet, aber vor allem mit dem "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" gelernt.

Natürlich würde ich jedem empfehlen, den Lehrgang zu besuchen, aber ich habe es beim besten Willen zeitlich nicht geschafft.

Verkaufe übrigens das oben genannte Buch + die originalen Fischkarten bei Ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/331857977226?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123

Investiere das Geld lieber in Wobbler, bevor die Sachen hier im Regal verstauben. 

@ putschii
Bin bei der Vereinsuche leider noch nicht weitergekommen.
Hast Du Dich schon entschieden?






m1scha schrieb:


> Hallo latino2000, kannst du mir sagen, wie du dich auf den praktischen Teil mit der Rutenzusammenstellung vorbereitet hast? Das ist aktuell noch das einzige was mir etwas Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Bin am 31. Mai in Siegburg dran
> Gruß,
> Mischa


----------



## putschii

*AW: Fragen praktischer Teil NRW*

Habe gestern meinen Antrag für die Angelfreunde MH abgesendet. Habe mit nem Boardie hier geschrieben und der Verein klingt soweit gut. Besonders auch vom Preis (bin armer Student ) kann man überhaupt nicht motzen! Und da es der größte Verein in MH ist, kann man erstmal bestimmt nichts falsch machen. Events haben sie auch und an denen werde ich, sofern ich angenommen werde, sicher auch teilnehmen. Dann lernt man die Leute besser kennen, aber bis jetzt waren alle sehr nett und haben mir per PN gerne Fragen (auch zu anderen Vereinen) beantwortet.
Wenn du nur einen Verein suchst um günstiger an die Gewässerscheine zu kommen und dir das Vereinsleben eh egal ist, kannst du mit dem Verein wohl auch nichts falsch machen, da der Beitrag echt sehr günstig ist und ich bis jetzt keinen günstigeren gesehen habe.
Ich persönlich hoffe ja, da ein paar nette Leute zu treffen und viel zu lernen, weil nur durch den Lehrgang erfährt man eigentlich nicht viel über das praktische Angeln. Kenne im meinem Freundeskreis leider niemand der angelt und mir was zeigt, oder mit mir geht, daher freue ich mich schon richtig auf das erste Event.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, schau doch einfach mal auf die HP falls du interesse hast =)

LG


----------

